# The next 24-105 v. 24-70



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

We all know that the 24-70 v. 24-105 was a very hard decision.

24-70
----------
-2.8 > 4

24-105
----------
-IS> no IS
- +35mm

Both these lenses were similar in price, and each had their benefits, but both were ~ in sharpness.

Canon has come close by making the 24-70 2.8 ii and the 24-70 f4, one has 2.8, and one has IS, but there is a pretty big difference in price while both apparently have equivalent prices, similar glass, and each has an expensive feature.

What is next?


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously dude, what's the deal with the polls? I don't think people are going to be too happy with you cluttering up this board with impossible polls.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

I've just been thinking, and I would like some opinions, and you realize that most answers people post change the interpretation of the question entirely. if you don't want to answer, then just don't answer, I'm not forcing anyone, I'm just asking for friendly opinions.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 18, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Seriously dude, what's the deal with the polls? I don't think people are going to be too happy with you cluttering up this board with impossible polls.



+1. Agree with Axilrod. I count 4 polls from you in one day...You need a hobby.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 18, 2012)

Im sorry, I didn't think spending 30 minutes on the computer during my lunch break would mean so much to some people.

Polls are very simple, they take a minute to make.

And actually, one of the ways you can get better at photography, is by asking questions, and listening to opinions.

I'm only hearing rudness from most people.

Sorry


----------



## weekendshooter (Dec 18, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously dude, what's the deal with the polls? I don't think people are going to be too happy with you cluttering up this board with impossible polls.
> ...



he's preparing for the release of SJTMark, finally a quantitative tool to rate CR members in the all-important statistic of polls per hour.


----------

